# Accepted to NYU - Dramatic Writing AMA



## m7oda (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi! This is my AMA!


----------



## princessjasmine (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi! Just saw this, but I’m applying for the MFA in the fall, did you have any professional experience before applying? Or had you written multiple scripts?


----------



## m7oda (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes I did. I've had over four years of experience. Senior staff writer for the arabic version of SNL for four seasons and the headwriter for a few Arabic animated series.


----------



## princessjasmine (Aug 8, 2019)

Oh cool, I’m Lebanese! Do you think that writing about something culturally specific is helpful for the application? Also, did you get a chance to meet your classmates? Thanks for your help


----------



## m7oda (Aug 8, 2019)

I don't know about the stories being culturally specific and I don't think it has to be actually. my entries were a spec script of Rick and Morty and an original script for a Mockumentary series set in the U. S. but the storyline for that episode had something to do with Egypt in a way but I don't think that that counted as something.


----------



## princessjasmine (Aug 8, 2019)

Ah, gotcha! Do you know how many people are in your mfa class? Also, are you in the tv writing division?


----------



## m7oda (Aug 8, 2019)

From what I hear they accept 24 each year. I'm starting at the beginning of September so I don't know anyone yet. Also, I think there are no divisions to join and you simply choose whatever you wanna study and write in your Thesis and chosen courses.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 8, 2019)

m7oda said:


> I'm starting at the beginning of September so I don't know anyone yet.


Please keep us posted on how it's going from time to time when you do start!


----------



## princessjasmine (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank you so much for your help, much appreciated!


----------



## Memz (Aug 20, 2019)

Hey!

Thanks for doing this. I am preparing my application for next years intake. I wanted to ask how you approached and structured your personal statement? We only get 750 words, which is a lot less compared to the other programs. I have a hard time figuring out how to cram in all the answers to their questions in that small space..

Also, what was your impression with regards to what they value most in future candidates? Background, experience, the writing samples or something else?


----------



## m7oda (Sep 10, 2019)

Memz said:


> Hey!
> 
> Thanks for doing this. I am preparing my application for next years intake. I wanted to ask how you approached and structured your personal statement? We only get 750 words, which is a lot less compared to the other programs. I have a hard time figuring out how to cram in all the answers to their questions in that small space..
> 
> Also, what was your impression with regards to what they value most in future candidates? Background, experience, the writing samples or something else?



Sorry for taking so long to answer. I was moving to New York and settling in school. 

About the personal statement. I've had a personal statement that I applied with to my scholarship and it was a bit longer than what they wanted. so I had to cut some stuff out. As a writer anyway you have to learn how to prioritize and take unnecessary lines from your draft. You just need to show them your background and where you're coming from. Why do you wanna be a writer and what steps did you take towards accomplishing that and how would you be a good fit for the program. at least that's what I think. They don't really care about your professional experience. They just wanna see scripts. from what i know the first step for them is to have professional readers read all the scripts they get. and when these readers feel that "there's something going on" with a script they refer it to faculty members and they examine your application and scripts even further. 
I read some of the scripts of my colleagues this year that they applied with. All I can see in common between all of them is that they were mostly well structured, they were interesting and you could clearly see that the person who wrote this is talented. But still the scripts weren't BRILLIANT or oscar worthy. In the end, we're coming here to learn. we're just showing potential that's all. good luck!


----------



## Memz (Sep 22, 2019)

Hey 

No worries! Thanks for that. Interesting to hear about the process, had no idea that's how they approached the applications.

Good luck with the program and hope you don't mind if circle back later with more questions


----------



## Chris W (Apr 17, 2020)

m7oda said:


> Hi! This is my AMA!


I'm thinking of putting together an article on the site on something like "Film School in the time of COVID" to help current applicants and people who may be attending schools in the fall. I'd love to be able to interview you (or one of the site's writers will) about how the pandemic is currently affecting you at the school and what the school's plans are for the fall if any. Would this be something that you're interested in? 

Thanks! I think it'd be a great help for the people on the site.


----------

